# Helene Fischer Schlagerchampions am 12.01.19



## Davidoff1 (13 Jan. 2019)

Ich erlaube mir mal, hier einen Request für Bilder von der Zugabe einzustellen. Wer die Bilder sieht, weiß warum. Danke.


----------



## Davidoff1 (21 Jan. 2019)

Die Sendung wird am 09.02. auf MDR wiederholt.


----------



## ck_Fernandes (30 Jan. 2019)

Davidoff1 schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal, hier einen Request für Bilder von der Zugabe einzustellen. Wer die Bilder sieht, weiß warum. Danke.



Was für Bilder sind denn gemeint?


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2019)

von welchen Bildern ist die Rede?


----------

